# College Football: "0 in 0 sec"



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed that all the College Sports events today say "0 min 0 sec" where the episode name (team names) should be?

It is a brand new Bolt+ so maybe some data quirk in the 2nd day of operation or is it everyone?


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

I noticed that on my older Tivo, too. Tivo/Rovi screwed up. Nothing wrong with your machine


----------



## wlpippin (May 16, 2015)

0 min 0 sec, no teams listed except in the description and they're not listed as new even though it's a live game. First time I've seen it this way.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

yup seen this before. I actually have a PBS program that shows the same thing (0m 0s) which sucks as I cannot set up a 1p timer for it


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Standard Rovi botch, unfortunately. Seen it plenty of times.


----------



## wlpippin (May 16, 2015)

Again this week; no teams listed in title just "college football," games aren't flagged as new and their time is 0 min 0 sec.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The 0 min 0 sec duration shows up on all kinds of programs since the Rovi transition. Fortunately it doesn't seem to affect recordings. It doesn't take the place of episode titles either, AFAIK... I think that's a separate problem. (Inability to set a OnePass would be due to the show not being flagged as a series -- again, a bad guide data problem, but not directly connected to the bad duration, although that's also bad guide data.)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

On college football Saturdays, I usually have all six tuners on games and use the Info window to jump back and forth between channels to check in on the games. All the 12 PM ET games were listed as "0 0" and there was no list of the team names on the tuner selection--very annoying. All the details were there for the 3:30 games and later. So inconsistencies is what we get now with Rovi.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Another Saturday of college football and a guide full of crap with 0 min 0 sec games. #@&!


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Another Saturday of college football and a guide full of crap with 0 min 0 sec games. #@&!


Which channels/provider? I've seen this a lot of times, but fortunately not today. Maybe if you force a connection?



wmcbrine said:


> It doesn't take the place of episode titles either, AFAIK... I think that's a separate problem. (Inability to set a OnePass would be due to the show not being flagged as a series -- again, a bad guide data problem, but not directly connected to the bad duration, although that's also bad guide data.)


There seems to be a recurring theme. If only some company that specialized in providing guide data would buy TiVo, our problems would be solved.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm showing it on CBS Auburn at LSU and ABC Georgia Tech at Miami. My last connection as 1:20pm EDT, normal scheduled time.

I don't think I saw it last weekend.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

caughey said:


> Which channels/provider? I've seen this a lot of times, but fortunately not today. Maybe if you force a connection?
> 
> There seems to be a recurring theme. If only some company that specialized in providing guide data would buy TiVo, our problems would be solved.


I have Comcast and it's all channels with "College Football" in the guide. The games on tonight have the scheduled time listed and not "0 min 0 sec" like the early games but they lack more details in the info window. So if you browse the tuners to switch channels, you only see "College Football" listed. Prior to last weekend it would display the names of the teams as well.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

CNN shows say seas2017 episode 1. Whatever


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> CNN shows say seas2017 episode 1. Whatever


If you notice, there is never enough room for the whole episode number on programs with a season of 2017. The low screen banner you get with a channel change is only one digit. To see the whole episode number you need to hit the guide or Info button. But the episode number does change every 10 episodes. 

update: actually, Info is usually right, and the leading digit is always shown. So episode could be 12 or 199. It's a made up number anyhow.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

unclehonkey said:


> yup seen this before. I actually have a PBS program that shows the same thing (0m 0s) which sucks as I cannot set up a 1p timer for it


I saw this today on a PBS Peter Paul & Mary show that I saw in today's listings.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I'm seeing 0 min 0 sec for all of these weekends college games. The NFL games are normal. (Frontier FiOS)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks like they have it fixed for this weekends games so you can see the full matchup.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Yes, mine corrected after yesterday's connection.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

mattack said:


> I saw this today on a PBS Peter Paul & Mary show that I saw in today's listings.


mine was/is NHK Newsline (its a one time showing daily at 5am)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

All the games today listed are 0 min 0 sec--how can they not fix this issue? So frustrating.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

They've repeatedly shown that they can screw up the same data over and over again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

They're back. Amazing.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Here too, all college games, all channels. Forced connection at 10:30am didn't fix it.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Just more in a long line of Rovi guide bull****e.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Was just gonna post this but you guys beat me to it!

Edit: today’s guide update just came through and didn’t fix it.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

They also aren't marked NEW.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

On Wisconsin! The thing is... Michigan? We hate the gophers!!!

[edit]
Bring on the Gophers!!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

FYI, this problem doesn’t exist on Hydra. I guess the data is used differently.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> FYI, this problem doesn't exist on Hydra. I guess the data is used differently.


That's very interesting. I was wondering why there were not more complaints of missing data with Hydra (since it seems so prominent).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

That's also a bad thing IMO, they could fix guide issues for Hydra and ignore the old UI. Wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

All the games today and on schedule for tomorrow are listed correctly—another thing to be thankful for! Hopefully tomorrow’s guide update doesn’t break them. I hesitate even to post this but will throw some salt over shoulder later.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

All of the championship games are screwed in the guide, they all show Title Not Available. Really going to suck if I have to manual record these and then figure out later which is which.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> All of the championship games are screwed in the guide, they all show Title Not Available. Really going to suck if I have to manual record these and then figure out later which is which.


I've noticed that too but haven't posted about it yet since I figured TiVo has another 3 days to get their act together-but maybe that's too optimistic.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

We should at least wait until Wednesday, when 506sports.com comes out. Ooops? Still nothing.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> Title Not Available


Is this new ? I think they used at least put "College Football". Just being blank in the grid guide is disconcerting

Any suggestions for streaming ESPN with fast fowardable DVR for one month ? I am using an antenna, but the big bowl games are only on ESPN.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah this is new. They're also blanked out at online.tivo.com (and some have wrong times) so clearly the whole setup is FUBAR'd.

Lots of streaming TV services come with a free trial and ESPN, Sling TV, Hulu Live, YouTube TV have a DVR.


----------



## streich (Jan 24, 2007)

I noticed today all of the college football games on ESPN, CBS, Fox, and ABC this Friday and Saturday are missing from the guide data. There's simply a gap for when the games should be. This is when using the search or On-Screen Guide on Bolt.

Have contacted @TiVoSupport on Twitter.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I’m pretty sure that last year all of the championship games were not listed as “College Football” but rather their respective names, e.g. “SEC Championship Game”. You would think they would just recycle the same listing this year already with generic info and then the details once available like teams and updated graphics. But that seems too obvious.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like we're hosed for these games, connected this morning and still not fixed. Still shows up as black holes with wrong times for most games at online.tivo.com too.

Thanks again Rovi guide data folks, you bunch of twits.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> Looks like we're hosed for these games, connected this morning and still not fixed. Still shows up as black holes with wrong times for most games at online.tivo.com too.
> 
> Thanks again Rovi guide data folks, you bunch of twits.


Did your guide extend this morning? My connection produced zero results. No change in indexing.

Also see -> Daily Guide Updates


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Just ran an update and got them all filled in.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I'm pretty sure that last year all of the championship games were not listed as "College Football" but rather their respective names, e.g. "SEC Championship Game". You would think they would just recycle the same listing this year already with generic info and then the details once available like teams and updated graphics. But that seems too obvious.


Just manually updated. OnePass did not work. This is the case this year also, have to add each one individually and add time to most of them. The download data was so fast that at first I thought I got nothing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jth tv said:


> Just manually updated. OnePass did not work. This is the case this year also, have to add each one individually and add time to most of them. The download data was so fast that at first I thought I got nothing.


What is your one pass?

I have one for college football and it catches them all.

(I'm in Hydra, if that makes a difference).


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> What is your one pass?
> 
> I have one for college football and it catches them all.
> 
> (I'm in Hydra, if that makes a difference).


I think I did not wait long enough for them to be fully processed. They are now showing up as Upcoming under a OnePass for College Football, so I guess it would have worked if I was not so hasty. Not Hydra. Thanks.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Seeing this same issue is present with College Basketball listings now too.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Seeing this same issue is present with College Basketball listings now too.


Yup, me too. e.g., I see it right now for UCLA @ Michigan on CBS, also for games on Fox, ESPN, FS1, and Root all day.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

justen_m said:


> Yup, me too. e.g., I see it right now for UCLA @ Michigan on CBS, also for games on Fox, ESPN, FS1, and Root all day.


Yeah it's such a pain when flipping through tuners. I hope they correct it at some point but won't hold my breath.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I guess it should be no surprise this feature is back for the bowl games.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

caughey said:


> I guess it should be no surprise this feature is back for the bowl games.


A quick check of my guide shows tonight's bowl game with a time as well as upcoming games this weekend. College basketball is also ok. Maybe if you force a connection it will update for you.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Yep. I wonder how this keeps getting messed up. It seems they are all right or all wrong whether it's yesterday, today, tomorrow, or next week.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

With a new college football season starting (week 0 this week) I noticed all my college football games again say 0 min 0 sec in the guide (I only have OTA)
Also when you search "college football" it says nothing available yet if you go to a game and select it, it gives you all the games when you say "show upcoming"


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I just checked, and I don't have this problem for the upcoming NCAA football games. Times and upcoming showings are ok on my Bolt (OTA) and Roamio (Cableone) with valid info for games Friday night and Saturday afternoon.

Maybe try connecting to the service again. My last connections were yesterday 938am and 328pm. <shrug>


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

It was 0-0 for me two until yesterday and I think the guide update fixed it.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It was 0-0 for me two until yesterday and I think the guide update fixed it.


yeah same here. Friday night it fixed it properly


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Games for tomorrow are back at 0 0.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Games for tomorrow are back at 0 0.


They got Sunday too.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

hmmm my Roamio doesnt have that issue. Shows the title of the games. Even NFL too

But side note I see for NFL games they still have it screwed up on FOX DH weekends. 
When CBS has the DH it shows non and 3:25 for start times which is correct (here in the CDT)
But FOX they show non & 3 so to record both games I need two tuners for 1/2 hour whereas CBS I only need one.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

UGH! After an update today next Saturdays CFB games all show 0min 0 sec again. I'm sure they'll get it fixed by Saturday....right???


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Today’s guide update (9/22) added added 0 0 for today’s games and I’m pretty sure it wasn’t like that yesterday when I was checking the game schedules today. WTF.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Today's guide update (9/22) added added 0 0 for today's games and I'm pretty sure it wasn't like that yesterday when I was checking the game schedules today. WTF.


I find it interesting that if you use Search, it has the teams listed.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I find it interesting that if you use Search, it has the teams listed.


The teams are listed in the info on the program in the guide it's just that for whatever reason, when you view your tuners, you only see "College Football" listed. So if you have six games on six tuners, as I often do, you can't see which teams are playing without selecting that tuner.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Today's guide update (9/22) added added 0 0 for today's games and I'm pretty sure it wasn't like that yesterday when I was checking the game schedules today. WTF.


It wasnt like that this morning either until it did an "update"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Doesn’t happen in hydra. Just sayin.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah and it didn't happen until Rovi screwed it up last year.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Doesn't happen in hydra. Just sayin.


Doesnt happen on my TivoHD neither.....just sayin


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I see its fixed for this week....at least the OTA stations


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Again today with this BS. Can’t they get this fixed?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Again today with this BS. Can't they get this fixed?


It was fine until like Wednesday. I dont get why they change it


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unclehonkey said:


> It was fine until like Wednesday. I dont get why they change it


Mine were good until today's update which happened 10 minutes ago. Next week had 2 TBA, which went to zero.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

unclehonkey said:


> It was fine until like Wednesday. I dont get why they change it


I think almost every time it's been wrong, it was correct before and an update on day of or day before changes it to 0 0.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I would love to know what 0 0 means. Maybe I'll bother them on Twitter.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think almost every time it's been wrong, it was correct before and an update on day of or day before changes it to 0 0.


yup. I see tomorrow here locally (Minneapolis) our ABC station is having political debates from 1:30-5 & 6-10pm and they list it as "KSTP Political Debates" and, yup, 0 min 0 sec (sigh)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Observations:
I depends on software version. On TE4, there is no display of 0 in 0 since it doesn't display anything.

On TE3 look at 10/27, ABC, 3:30pm. It has "College Football", 0 in 0, and teams in the description. On Fox (same time), the teams are TBA.

On TE4 same date/time, ABC is fine - still says "College Football", but no 0 in 0 and has teams. On Fox, teams TBA and OAD is wrong.

So the line 0 in 0 should be removed. It has no function in TE3 or TE4. If you find after your service connection that ABC has lost its teams, don't be surprised.

The above is a result of Twitter.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Observations:
> I depends on software version. On TE4, there is no display of 0 in 0 since it doesn't display anything.
> 
> On TE3 look at 10/27, ABC, 3:30pm. It has "College Football", 0 in 0, and teams in the description. On Fox (same time), the teams are TBA.
> ...


It's not that the team names are are missing in the description, but when the 0 0 is present, the tuner will not display the team names on the tuner list, you just see the generic "College Football". So while the 0 0 may be meaningless it ties into the tuner display somehow.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And appears to be a TE3 only problem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It's not that the team names are are missing in the description, but when the 0 0 is present, the tuner will not display the team names on the tuner list, you just see the generic "College Football". So while the 0 0 may be meaningless it ties into the tuner display somehow.


I expect to see 0 0 go away. It's the easy way out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

unclehonkey said:


> yup. I see tomorrow here locally (Minneapolis) our ABC station is having political debates from 1:30-5 & 6-10pm and they list it as "KSTP Political Debates" and, yup, 0 min 0 sec (sigh)


Is that TiVo's commentary on the worth of the programming?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Is that TiVo's commentary on the worth of the programming?


I see today after a update they've changed the programming from a general one to mostly what area its referring to (7th district, 4th district, etc)

Side note because of this "compelling" programming  they moved the F1 race to....not their sister station KSTC (which is an Independent and has paid programs this afternoon) but to its ThisTv subchannel (which is only in SD)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

unclehonkey said:


> I see today after a update they've changed the programming from a general one to mostly what area its referring to (7th district, 4th district, etc)
> 
> Side note because of this "compelling" programming  they moved the F1 race to....not their sister station KSTC (which is an Independent and has paid programs this afternoon) but to its ThisTv subchannel (which is only in SD)


The debaters should be happy that they got _that_.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Well as of todays update the OTA games for Saturday no longer show "0min 0sec"...so we'll see if it stays


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

still good as of this morning update and they even updated the afternoon (2:30) ABC game from TBD to USF at Houston or Arizona St. at USC (even though we will get the latter game here in Minnesota)


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

still good as of this morning. They even updated the ABC game to be AZ St & USC.

Hoping tomorrow they dont break it


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unclehonkey said:


> still good as of this morning. They even updated the ABC game to be AZ St & USC.
> Hoping tomorrow they dont break it


I'm not going to say Twitter works, but...


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

well so much for that

update today they "added" the 0min 0sec crap again. Was fine yesterday


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unclehonkey said:


> well so much for that
> update today they "added" the 0min 0sec crap again. Was fine yesterday


Tweet sent. I also asked @TiVoSupport to have the guide people get their own Twitter account.

I just forced a service connection. All games have teams and 11/17 shows TBA. System Information has "Program Information To:" 11/19.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like it fixed this morning after an update (yesterday I forced one and it didnt change)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Today’s update screwed it up again, 0 0 listed now. Pretty sure it was correct yesterday.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Today's update screwed it up again, 0 0 listed now. Pretty sure it was correct yesterday.


Because my update today received no data, I'm still TBA.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Because my update today received no data, I'm still TBA.


Hmm. I just tweeted to TiVo Support with a screen shot and will send them another once the games start and show them the mess of the tuner select info.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TiVo Support suggested two connections and a reboot. Am away from home now but will try when I get home and sure I’ll be disappointed at the results.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> TiVo Support suggested two connections and a reboot. Am away from home now but will try when I get home and sure I'll be disappointed at the results.


Such a waste of time. Good luck.

After two service connections I still have TBA where I had TBA yesterday. I do have one game with teams.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Such a waste of time. Good luck.
> 
> After two service connections I still have TBA where I had TBA yesterday. I do have one game with teams.


The thing is the teams are listed in the details. The problem is, as seen in one of the images, where you only see "College Football" on the tuner, this has the metadata 0 min 0 sec in the description. The second image is how it should look.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I had an update during the middle of the early games and it gave me some interesting results

The 11am games when I went to look at my tuners 2 games (ABC & FOX) had the teams names but the CBS one (which I tuned to after the update) just showed college football (the 4th tuner is a High School football game). The 2:30 games all have no data (just lie the 2nd pic that PSU posted)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Just an update on this, I told the TiVo support Twitter that I had already received my daily guide update and their suggestions didn’t fix the problem. They told me to reach out to them again if I had any more problems. I thought the idea of support was to fix the problems but I guess not.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just checked my guide. All games on Friday, 11/23 are 0 0.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Just checked my guide. All games on Friday, 11/23 are 0 0.


Yes the issue persists and probably will be there for a long time.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes the issue persists and probably will be there for a long time.


or until the end of the college football season.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

well as of the update today it fixed *FOR NOW*

games this Saturday and next Friday show the teams names (this is on the Big 4 nets only as I am OTA)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

unclehonkey said:


> well as of the update today it fixed *FOR NOW*
> 
> games this Saturday and next Friday show the teams names (this is on the Big 4 nets only as I am OTA)


It's the same for the cable games too (all fixed). I went back in the guide to this past weekends games and it's been fixed retroactively there too. They wanted me to rerun guided setup today to try to fix it so I guess they just don't understand it's the guide data and not our boxes.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Well guess what?

They F**KING broke it again after todays udpate

Now they show 0 0 again


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

unclehonkey said:


> Well guess what?
> 
> They F**KING broke it again after todays udpate
> 
> Now they show 0 0 again


What's interesting is that I didn't get my guide update yet today but it does list the 0 min 0 sec in the description. So maybe this comes from indexing? Not sure.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> What's interesting is that I didn't get my guide update yet today but it does list the 0 min 0 sec in the description. So maybe this comes from indexing? Not sure.


my update went through at 9:28 (didnt check indexing for the time) so don't know. But its frustrating!

Have another issue with the guide but I'll open a new topic/find one like it


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> What's interesting is that I didn't get my guide update yet today but it does list the 0 min 0 sec in the description. So maybe this comes from indexing? Not sure.


In the old days, indexing was only done after a data download. Now there is a index shown as happening right after the download, but at sort of random times also. Sometime if I'm curious if something is fixed, I'll go to the 1P manager and move the first entry down one line, wait for the updated, then move it back. Things can and do change without a service connection. I can't recall a guide change however.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting. Did a force update and now its fixed _FOR NOW_

no 0 0


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

**SIGH**

update tonight and guess what happened?

YUP...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Same here. Going to keep forcing connections to see if it goes away as it seems not to be just tied to the guide update.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Today’s guide update did not fix it. Thank God the season is almost over as this really pisses me off.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Same here. Going to keep forcing connections to see if it goes away as it seems not to be just tied to the guide update.


I did a force about 2 hours ago and got nothing but it shows next call in is at 11:19AM CST. Thats what it showed as next scheduled time before I did the force connection.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Today's guide update did not fix it. Thank God the season is almost over as this really pisses me off.


yup. Its asinine that this week alone it was fixed, then broke, then fixed, now broke again


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

and it stayed broke all day even though I had an update and indexed around noon CST


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

unclehonkey said:


> and it stayed broke all day even though I had an update and indexed around noon CST


Same here.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

SHHHHH
Be very quiet and dont say anything loud so Tivo might hear us 

as of this morning this weekends games are fixed with no 0 0"


----------



## karlm (Jul 23, 2015)

My college football was fine this week up until today's service connection. Now it is 0 Min 0 Sec just like the last few weeks. I assume I won't be alone after everyone gets today's update. This is really ridiculous and unacceptable. Can @TiVo_Ted look into this or is it out of his jurisdiction?

That goes for the horrible Rovi Guide Data on a weekly basis also. I basically have to babysit my Tivo on an everyday basis to make sure One Passes and recordings in general aren't messed up because of the horrible guide data.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

karlm said:


> My college football was fine this week up until today's service connection. Now it is 0 Min 0 Sec just like the last few weeks. I assume I won't be alone after everyone gets today's update. This is really ridiculous and unacceptable. Can @TiVo_Ted look into this or is it out of his jurisdiction?
> That goes for the horrible Rovi Guide Data on a weekly basis also. I basically have to babysit my Tivo on an everyday basis to make sure One Passes and recordings in general aren't messed up because of the horrible guide data.


My connection was about 8am and all games for Saturday are fine. I don't mind the babysitting but I wish it paid better.


----------



## karlm (Jul 23, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> My connection was about 8am and all games for Saturday are fine. I don't mind the babysitting but I wish it paid better.


I force a connection daily around the time when it usually gets new data which is approx 10:30am for me, and if I remember correctly from the Daily Guide Update thread you seem to wait and let your connections happen when Tivo schedules them (correct me if I'm wrong) so after your next update my guess is your College Football will be messed up again. I'm interested to see if that happens for you or not.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

karlm said:


> I force a connection daily around the time when it usually gets new data which is approx 10:30am for me, and if I remember correctly from the Daily Guide Update thread you seem to wait and let your connections happen when Tivo schedules them (correct me if I'm wrong) so after your next update my guess is your College Football will be messed up again. I'm interested to see if that happens for you or not.


It will mess up. I forced a connection on my TE4 box and saw the games change. But look at the bright side. Next week: no problems.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I didnt see it change yesterday but today it did


----------



## karlm (Jul 23, 2015)

I just got my new data update today that takes my guide to 1pm Thurs Dec 6th and the College Football is still all messed up with the 0 Min 0 Sec. So there is no hope to fix today's games. Have to wait and see about tomorrow but I highly doubt any of it will be fixed based on the track record. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

karlm said:


> I just got my new data update today that takes my guide to 1pm Thurs Dec 6th and the College Football is still all messed up with the 0 Min 0 Sec. So there is no hope to fix today's games. Have to wait and see about tomorrow but I highly doubt any of it will be fixed based on the track record. It's ridiculous.


considering that it was fixed from Monday until yesterday


----------



## karlm (Jul 23, 2015)

Just got the new update this morning that takes me to 1pm Fri Dec 7th in the guide and my College Football is now fixed for today and all games are listed properly in my guide and ToDo List. Hopefully you guys can force a connection and get the newest guide data and hopefully it should be good for you also.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

karlm said:


> Just got the new update this morning that takes me to 1pm Fri Dec 7th in the guide and my College Football is now fixed for today and all games are listed properly in my guide and ToDo List. Hopefully you guys can force a connection and get the newest guide data and hopefully it should be good for you also.


I'm doing a force connection right now so we'll see


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Today's update fixed it! All is well on my screen.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

same here


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

well tomorrows games as of right now are correct

funny I have a couple PBS programs (its their beg a thon) this weekend that show 0 0


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I get HDNET Movies channel. Every episode of its "Trailer Show" is 0 in 0 sec.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I get HDNET Movies channel. Every episode of its "Trailer Show" is 0 in 0 sec.


I've seen it appear on other shows now too.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it ironic that the last (big) weekend of college football they get it right and no 0 0?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

unclehonkey said:


> Is it ironic that the last (big) weekend of college football they get it right and no 0 0?


We'll see how it works out when we have multiple bowl games on in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> We'll see how it works out when we have multiple bowl games on in a couple of weeks!


I dont have cable so you'll have to let us know.

I think there are multiple games on the 15th OTA (both ABC) and the 31st with the Sun Bowl on CBS and the Redbox Bowl on FOX


----------



## karlm (Jul 23, 2015)

My new guide data update this morning which takes my guide to Monday Dec 31 1pm just wrecked all of the college bowl games. They were fine until today. It's insane how bad the guide data is on a daily basis. The fact that this thread started in *Sept 2017* which is over a full year ago and this is still happening is ridiculous.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

And the fact that it works and then Tivo screws it up is what makes it most frustrating


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

karlm said:


> My new guide data update this morning which takes my guide to Monday Dec 31 1pm just wrecked all of the college bowl games. They were fine until today. It's insane how bad the guide data is on a daily basis. The fact that this thread started in *Sept 2017* which is over a full year ago and this is still happening is ridiculous.


I sent this issue to TiVo Support on Twitter but they seem to not care since the issue resolves itself periodically. Maybe @TiVo_Ted can pass this issue to their engineers to investigate at some point.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I sent this issue to TiVo Support on Twitter but they seem to not care since the issue resolves itself periodically. Maybe @TiVo_Ted can pass this issue to their engineers to investigate at some point.


Since it doesn't happen on TE4, getting it fixed may be just a wish. Next Saturday, the Belk Bowl is an example. TE3 has 0 min 0 sec while on TE4 that space is just blank. In the description there is no date or time. At the end it does say "First airs: 12/29/2018" which is standard TE4 guide protocol.

"First airs" is not so good grammar either.  Not to mention "airs" is kind of weird.

More weird: Use Search (just hit "C") and notice all the games have the correct time displayed. It's only a guide issue.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Since it doesn't happen on TE4, getting it fixed may be just a wish. Next Saturday, the Belk Bowl is an example. TE3 has 0 min 0 sec while on TE4 that space is just blank. In the description there is no date or time. At the end it does say "First airs: 12/29/2018" which is standard TE4 guide protocol.
> 
> "First airs" is not so good grammar either.  Not to mention "airs" is kind of weird.
> 
> More weird: Use Search (just hit "C") and notice all the games have the correct time displayed. It's only a guide issue.


I'd be curious to know what it looks like on TE4 when the game is actually on with 0 0 in the description, does it show the names of the teams in the tuner info for the channel or does it just read "College Football"? That's really the cruxt of the problem, no description so you can't tell what teams are on each tuner.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I'd be curious to know what it looks like on TE4 when the game is actually on with 0 0 in the description, does it show the names of the teams in the tuner info for the channel or does it just read "College Football"? That's really the cruxt of the problem, no description so you can't tell what teams are on each tuner.


Next chance to test is 8pm EST tonight. I set my TE3 and TE4 boxes to record. Now I just need to remember to check. I'll post the results tomorrow.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Next chance to test is 8pm EST tonight. I set my TE3 and TE4 boxes to record. Now I just need to remember to check. I'll post the results tomorrow.


Yes, you will need to check the tuner during the recording to see. Curious to find out.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I'd be curious to know what it looks like on TE4 when the game is actually on with 0 0 in the description, does it show the names of the teams in the tuner info for the channel or does it just read "College Football"? That's really the cruxt of the problem, no description so you can't tell what teams are on each tuner.


I haven't had any problem with the buffers during any college games this season with TE4.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I haven't had any problem with the buffers during any college games this season with TE4.


It's not the buffers. Put on ESPN and then switch to another tuner. Then bring up the info menu and check out the ESPN tuner. Tell me what description you see for ESPN.

I only see "Frisco Bowl". It should also list the team names in the description too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Those are the buffers.

In TE4, we get logos.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Those are the buffers.
> 
> In TE4, we get logos.


I had Hydra for such a short time I forgot tuner select is much different.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tuner display TE3:








Tuner display TE4:







Red dot still means recording.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Tuner display TE3:
> View attachment 38315
> 
> 
> ...


So you do see the game info just logos vs names. Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> So you do see the game info just logos vs names. Thanks!


I think Tony is right.

Right now, on my TE3 Roamio, with Search I see NO upcoming games. I Search for Bowl and get one answer. Yesterday everything was there. On TE4, everything is there. But no games until 8pm, so I can't view the tuner list until then.

Did you notice two boxes on TE4 with ESPN on that photo? That's weird too. I need to test that again.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I think Tony is right.
> 
> Right now, on my TE3 Roamio, with Search I see NO upcoming games. I Search for Bowl and get one answer. Yesterday everything was there. On TE4, everything is there. But no games until 8pm, so I can't view the tuner list until then.
> 
> Did you notice two boxes on TE4 with ESPN on that photo? That's weird too. I need to test that again.


Yes I saw ESPN was on two tuners and assumed there must've been a reboot when ESPN was on the main tuner and then you manually put a tuner on NBC or had a recording set.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes I saw ESPN was on two tuners and assumed there must've been a reboot when ESPN was on the main tuner and then you manually put a tuner on NBC or had a recording set.


Nope. But I had viewed ESPN on a Mini. But the Mini was off. I have reset the tuners. I wonder if there are still bugs in Mini/host tuner allocation.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Nope. But I had viewed ESPN on a Mini. But the Mini was off. I have reset the tuners. I wonder if there are still bugs in Mini/host tuner allocation.


Ahh ok. You can see two tuners on the same channel if the mini was watching one while another host tuner is on the same channel and the mini times out or is given up by hitting the TiVo button on the mini controller.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ahh ok. You can see two tuners on the same channel if the mini was watching one while another host tuner is on the same channel and the mini times out or is given up by hitting the TiVo button on the mini controller.


Yeah, but the Mini was in Standby. I'll know in a few hours.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ahh ok. You can see two tuners on the same channel if the mini was watching one while another host tuner is on the same channel and the mini times out or is given up by hitting the TiVo button on the mini controller.


Ignore the tuner assignment issue. I think it's caused since my TE4 box has no cable card.

When viewing the tuners, the teams are displayed only for the top box. Other boxes do have the team logo. So you have to scroll to see the team for each box.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Ignore the tuner assignment issue. I think it's caused since my TE4 box has no cable card.
> 
> When viewing the tuners, the teams are displayed only for the top box. Other boxes do have the team logo. So you have to scroll to see the team for each box.


Yes. That is just the behavior of TE4. The highlighted box (top one) shows more text than the others including show and channel. True of all sports, movies and shows. The non highlighted ones just show an icon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's not football, but 11pm 1/25 Comedy Central.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just when you think a bug has died. 4/21 8pm CBS. 0 Min 0 Sec for a Motown special.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Just when you think a bug has died. 4/21 8pm CBS. 0 Min 0 Sec for a Motown special.


Oh I knew it hadn't died. PBS shows during the beg-a-thon would show 0 0


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Weather Channel Live Coverage: Tracking Dorian is 0 min 0 sec for the next few days. And it's flagged as a repeat. I love TiVo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Haven’t seen this on college football games yet this season. Hope I’m not jinxing it...


----------

